# What if Skill Assessment negative



## fayaza (Jan 28, 2015)

I am planning to undergo with the first step of immigration but to make myself clear i have a concern which is mention below:

I have a total experience of 3.5 year (to date) but the met date from ACS will start after 2 year of my graduation which the experience 1.5 and points 0.

I want to ask that can I eligible to file a EOI without going for skill assessment process as i know it will be negative. Let calculate the points so far:

- Education - 15 (Bachelor in Computer Science)
- Age - 30 (currently i am 25 above)
- ITELS - 10 (not given yet but assuming to have 7 in each) = 55 points

I have left with 5 points which can be earn by following approach:

1) Wait 1.5 more to meet 3 year criteria (total exp of 5 yr) for ACS.
2) Apply for state sponsorship and get the point automatically
3) Add my spouse and earn points

I am planning to choose the 3rd option , here *what is the ITELS requirement band needed in each subject to earn points* ??

If I get the points of my spouse so it will become 60 which means i am eligible for open EOI. Now I haven't go through the skill assessment

*It is really require to have the ACS Skill assessment result (as i know it will be negative) for launching EOI or i can skip the ACS assessment as 0 point will not matter ?. *

Please clarify both questions of mine. thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

A positive skills assessment is required to lodge an EOI for a subclass 489, 189 or 190 visa. It's not about points at all when it comes to skills assessments - it's required, and must be positive and of the tight type (ie, not for 485 visa).

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



fayaza said:


> I am planning to undergo with the first step of immigration but to make myself clear i have a concern which is mention below:
> 
> I have a total experience of 3.5 year (to date) but the met date from ACS will start after 2 year of my graduation which the experience 1.5 and points 0.
> 
> ...


----------



## fayaza (Jan 28, 2015)

So with the current working experience of 3.5 and four year of computer science bachelor degree, Am I eligible to get a positive skill assessment result if i apply today ??


----------



## Kirito (Jan 7, 2015)

From my understanding, you can still lodge an EOI even if you do not reach a minimum point of 60. Of course, the EOI will remain in the system for 2 years, but it probably will not be picked. 

As your experience or IELTS improve enough for you to reach 60 points, you can update the EOI and thus make it eligible for consideration. Of course, most people would rather have enough points before they lodge an EOI.

However, if your points do reach 60 and you are invited to apply for a visa, you have only 60 days to submit your relevant documents for the visa. If you do not have your skills assessment or IELTS result with you, it may be too late to submit.


----------



## fayaza (Jan 28, 2015)

*ACS Skill Assessment Experience Requirnment for IT*

Thanks Kirito for reply,

This can be one of the approach for filing the immigration but to being honest with you i am not in a hurry to lodge the EOI and if i do that without clearing both IELTS and skill assessment, then i need to fight with time to complete all necessary process within 2 year.

My confusion is from the ACS skill assessment, I just wanted to know whether i am eligible to get a positive skill assessment with my 4 year graduation in computer science which end in june 2011 and then 3.5 year of job as software engineer.

A/C to ACS skill assessment guideline pdf section 5, *the met date counts after 2 year of your graduation till date which is equivalent to skilled experience *(in my case met date start from jun 2013 till now i.e. 1.5 year)

On the other hand, ACS Skill assessment criteria (row 3) states that* 2 years relevant work experience completed in the last 10 years * (in my case, i have more than that i.e 3.5 year)

Both the above statement are contradict to each other and that's why i am confused and unable to understand 
_*Just Let me know whether i am eligible to lodge the Skill assessment or not ? *_


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Based on the ACS criteria (https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf) if you have a bachelor degree with an ICT major closely related to the occupation plus at least 2 years relevant experience, you should expect to receive a positive skills assessment. At least that's how I read it. You'd only get 1.5 years experience after qualification which won't get you any experience points, but if you don't need them then that wouldn't matter.


----------



## fayaza (Jan 28, 2015)

Maggie, I have 3.5 year experience after my graduation degree and that degree is equivalent to ICT major occupation.

Why i deduct 2 year is because there is a section from skill assessment guideline (1st link from acs website) in which they give example and count the experience after 2 year of the graduation and they are calling as the working experience after met date (2 year after graduation) is count as skilled experience.

I suggest you please read that section no.5 (skill set requirement met date) and let me know should ACS consider 1.5 or 3.5 year of my experience please ?


----------



## mustafasabir (Oct 14, 2011)

Fayaza,

You can go ahead with ACS. As mentioned by Maggie, your education assessment would be positive but you won't earn any points for experience. So you are eligible to file an EOI however, EOI gives the priority to the person with maximum points and related experience.

If you are confident to get the minimum required points without claiming experience points, it is absolutely fine.

Cheers.



fayaza said:


> Maggie, I have 3.5 year experience after my graduation degree and that degree is equivalent to ICT major occupation.
> 
> Why i deduct 2 year is because there is a section from skill assessment guideline (1st link from acs website) in which they give example and count the experience after 2 year of the graduation and they are calling as the working experience after met date (2 year after graduation) is count as skilled experience.
> 
> I suggest you please read that section no.5 (skill set requirement met date) and let me know should ACS consider 1.5 or 3.5 year of my experience please ?


----------



## fayaza (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the advise so it is confirmed with the latest changes that 2 year after the graduation will be deduct automatically (to satisfy suitability criteria) and all the experience will count as skilled experience after 2 years onward till date ?


----------

